# 20's



## phlyboi08 (Jan 18, 2005)

yo, im tryin to put some 20" rims on my sentra, i dont give a fuck how it looks so dont bother to tell what you think it would look like, thats what i want. If i get my car lifted a few inches without cuttin out shit, is it possible to put 20" rims it? 02 sentra, hit me back i, need to kno please!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

No dawg, you will have to tub the front and rear to get 20's on there


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

phlyboi08 said:


> yo, im tryin to put some 20" rims on my sentra, i dont give a fuck how it looks so dont bother to tell what you think it would look like, thats what i want. If i get my car lifted a few inches without cuttin out shit, is it possible to put 20" rims it? 02 sentra, hit me back i, need to kno please!


What you need to know is what the FUCK does 20's have to do with the QG18 motor? I am moving this to the B15 forum as this is where it should have been posted. 

And honestly if you loose the attitude you will probably get better responses.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it would be close, I've got 19" with a 35 series tire and its lowered and I don't have any problems.

and as wes said, there is no need for your attitude.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if you check the v board there is a b15 with some chrome spinners


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> if you check the v board there is a b15 with some chrome spinners


ok? Thanks...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, people have put 20s on them with rolled fenders although I do not know specefics. If you like the looks, go for it as it is your ride. But, I will say that your ride quality will be terrible and a half. I have 17s and I am going to 15s (more for performance than ride quality, but the difference is night and day). I have driven Specs with 18s and the quality is even worse...mind you all of the tyres on these wheels were engineered for performance and not comfort but there will be only the tinest rubber between the wheel and the road.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

you will also kill your bearings. Dont risk messin those up and lookin stupid.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> Yes, people have put 20s on them with rolled fenders although I do not know specefics. If you like the looks, go for it as it is your ride. But, I will say that your ride quality will be terrible and a half. I have 17s and I am going to 15s (more for performance than ride quality, but the difference is night and day). I have driven Specs with 18s and the quality is even worse...mind you all of the tyres on these wheels were engineered for performance and not comfort but there will be only the tinest rubber between the wheel and the road.


My spec is a better ride with the 19" (35 series tire) then my b14 was with 16"s (40 series tire).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> My spec is a better ride with the 19" (35 series tire) then my b14 was with 16"s (40 series tire).


you had stock springs and dampers on your b14. how old was your b14?  you get the idea. if you put 16 inch axis mag lights on your spec and compaired them to the 19's you would be amazed im sure


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

phlyboi08 said:


> i dont give a fuck how it looks so dont bother to tell what you think it would look like, thats what i want.


Alright G. Whatup about performance homie? You know dem 20s be turnin' your mofo into one wack ride. KnowhaIm'sayin'?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just curious, i noticed you have posted about turbos, and you want to install one on your 1.8. if you want a turbo in your car why would you want 20 inch wheels that would reduce your wheel HP and TQ, and hinder braking, accel, and handling? seems odd to me


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

pete? said:


> just curious, i noticed you have posted about turbos, and you want to install one on your 1.8. if you want a turbo in your car why would you want 20 inch wheels that would reduce your wheel HP and TQ, and hinder braking, accel, and handling? seems odd to me


It's pretty simple, really. Because a lot of people that think they're upgrading their cars by putting junk on them are, in fact, hurting performance but don't know any better.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

matt123 said:


> It's pretty simple, really. Because a lot of people that think they're upgrading their cars by putting junk on them are, in fact, hurting performance but don't know any better.


And so the truth emerges! Ouch!


----------



## David Flemming (Jul 28, 2005)

*B15 forum*

Yow,

Can someone tell me how to get to the B15 forum


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> My spec is a better ride with the 19" (35 series tire) then my b14 was with 16"s (40 series tire).


Keep telling yourself that I'm sure you'll beleive it eventually

We won't, but you will...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

David Flemming said:


> Yow,
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get to the B15 forum



You're in it


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

i think puttin 20s on a sentra is the stupidest thing i have heard so far on this forum. it will wreck the proformance and will look like shit. nawudim sayen


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

piercer said:


> i think puttin 20s on a sentra is the stupidest thing i have heard so far on this forum. it will wreck the proformance and will look like shit. nawudim sayen



thank you. Someone after my own heart.


you can make the car look good without throwing ridiculously large wheels on it and lifting it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> Keep telling yourself that I'm sure you'll beleive it eventually
> 
> We won't, but you will...



Honestlly it is but as pete said, you're looking at an extra 60,000 miles differnece on the shocks and springs.

Also the 1.6 had Firestone fuzion tires on it, I'm not sure how much differnce they had from the proxies, but maybe the proxies ride better.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Good job reviving this dead thread hommies! FYI, homeboy himself has disappeared from this board since posting his 'I don't give a fuck but I want dem 20s' thread.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Good job reviving this dead thread hommies! FYI, homeboy himself has disappeared from this board since posting his 'I don't give a fuck but I want dem 20s' thread.


ya because he got pwned so bad.. :banhump: :balls:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

whoa how did I miss this gem.

Yeah man, go ahead and put 20's on your car. That way everyone can make fun of you when they see a cheap ass sentra drive by with 2 grand worth of crappy 20's put on it. absolutely worthless modification on a sentra. 

If you drive an Escalade or Tahoe then 20's are fine. But on an economy car... no, im sorry... its retarded.


----------

